# تركيب الأجهزة الرياضية(طلب)



## خالد أبو العينين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب في قسم الميكا ترونكس وعندنا مادة اسمها الميكانيكا الحيوية وهي ماده تشرح ميكانيكا حركة الجسم نظريا والرياضات التي تنميها ...

وكنت أريد كتاب أو بحث أو حتي موقع به شرح مفصل لتركيب الأجهزه الرياضية والمواد التي يصنع منها وميكانيكا تصنيعها ... :19:
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

